# Remplacement iPad



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
Je possède un iPad 2 depuis septembre 2011, il fonctionne parfaitement (malgré que je l'ai déjà fait tomber plusieurs fois et que les coins sont abîmés) 
Et je me pose une questions, quand mon iPad ne fonctionnera plus, il vaut mieux acheter un iPad mini ou attendre la prochaine génération d'iPad "classic" ou acheter l'iPad 4 ? 
Et il vaut mieux prendre en 16g ou 32g (sachant que celui que je possède est un 16g et que ça me suffit sauf Defois ou je suis obliger de supprimer une vidéo pour pouvoir télécharger une application) 
J'utilise mon iPad essentiellement pour des recherche web, pour les réseaux sociaux, mail, traitement de texte (pages), rare montage vidéo (iMovie), écoute de musique (deezer), des jeux et des vidéo en streaming. Je le sors de chez moi juste quand je suis en voiture. 
Donc, iPad mini; prochaine iPad; iPad 4 ?? 16g ou 32g ??
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

iPad mini à proscrire à cause de l'absence de Retina.

Prochain iPad : on ne sait pas à quoi il ressemble (tout ce qu'on peut lire sur le sujet ne sont que des supputations) et ce qu'il aura de plus que l'iPad actuel.

Donc, si tu devais changer ton iPad maintenant, je te suggérerais de prendre l'iPad 4.

Mais si tu en changes dans 6 mois ou plus, il faudra reconsidérer la question.

Pour la capacité et vu tes besoins, je dirai 32 Go.


----------



## Ealdu (20 Janvier 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> iPad mini à proscrire à cause de l'absence de Retina.





ah! bon... 


pourtant, iPad mini petit, pratique, pas encombrant, pas lourd, on le fait moins tomber! rechargé en 4h maxi, se glisse dans n'importe quel sac voir même une poche.....
franchement regarder un iPad non retina ne tue pas les yeux, et la différence ne se voit pas forcément du premier coup.


personnellement j'ai opté pour le mini en venant d'un iPad 2 et je n'en veux plus d'autre!!!!  
sa facilité quotidienne vaut mille fois l'iPad retina qui est lourd, encombrant, trèèèèèèssssss long à recharger. et puis le prix aussi...


pour moi iPad mini sans hésiter.


comme quoi les goûts et les couleurs!  A toi de voir ton usage.
Mais sincèrement ne t'arrêtes pas seulement au retina, voit aussi l'usage quotidien et surtout si tu le transportes partout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2013)

Ealdu a dit:


> ah! bon...
> 
> 
> pourtant, iPad mini petit, pratique, pas encombrant, pas lourd, on le fait moins tomber! rechargé en 4h maxi, se glisse dans n'importe quel sac voir même une poche.....
> ...



Quand on a goûté aux écrans Retina, on voit la différence et on ne voudrait surtout pas revenir en arrière.

De toutes façons, l'iPad mini est trop cher, eu égard à l'absence d'écran Retina.

Perso, j'ai acheté un iPad il n'y a pas longtemps. Si le mini avait eu un écran Retina, j'aurai pu en prendre un (car pour le reste, c'est très honnête). Faute de Retina, j'ai pris l'iPad 4 et j'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## MiWii (20 Janvier 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand on a goûté aux écrans Retina, on voit la différence et on ne voudrait surtout pas revenir en arrière.
> 
> .



FAUX !!! 


J'suis passé du retina au mini, et tout comme Ealdu, je ne reviendrais pas sur un grand iPad retina qui est lourd, encombrant, trop gros, trop long à charger.


L'absence de retina sur le mini m'a derangé quoi... 4-5 jours, une semaie à tout craquer... et puis voila, aujourd'hui je trouve la qualité d'ecrant du mini franchement tres correct, et le retina n'est pas un argument suffisant pour reprendre un grand iPad.


Ealdu a tout dit sur le mini, petit (mais pas trop), leger, charge rapide et surtout transportable partout ! 
Meme l'usage dans le canapé est bien plus agreable ! 


Alors oui chacun va voir midi à sa porte et essayer de faire pencher la balance sur SON choix et SES gouts ! mais c'est pas le but ! 


Pour être sûr de ce dont on a besoin, il faut aller tester en magasin ! 
Quand j'suis allée chercher le mini en Apple Store, une nana hesitait entre le grand et le mini, le vendeur lui a meme dit d'en prendre un, et si ça va pas, elle a 14j pour aller le changer et prendre l'autre !!! ça peut etre une solution si on n'habite pas trop loin d'un Apple Store.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (20 Janvier 2013)

Merci davoir repondu 
Le problème du 4 c'est que des queue le prend dans les mains je le sent qu'il est plus épais et plus lourd. 
L'iPad je le trouve un peu trop petit enfait parceque je n'utilise pas de pc juste un iPad pour les recherche web et le traitement de texte donc je pense que je vais attendre le prochain "grand" iPad et j'ai lu qu'il serai peut être équiper d'un stockage de 128go. 
Donc jatend impatiemment la prochaine keynote.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------

Le principal problème sur mon iPad 2 c'est la qualités des photos, qui il faut le dire laisse à désirer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> FAUX !!!
> 
> 
> J'suis passé du retina au mini, et tout comme Ealdu, je ne reviendrais pas sur un grand iPad retina qui est lourd, encombrant, trop gros, trop long à charger.
> ...



Quand l'iPad mini est sorti, je suis allé le voir à l'Apple Store du coin et j'ai fait un test comparatif en affichant  la même page web sur l'iPad mini et un iPad Retina.

La qualité d'affichage du mini est certes globalement correcte mais sur les textes la différence est flagrante et plaide nettement en faveur du Retina.

L'iPad mini sera un bon choix le jour où Apple le dotera d'un écran. En attendant mieux vaut passer son chemin.


----------



## ergu (20 Janvier 2013)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> des queue le prend dans les mains



Oh mon Dieu !!!
Un onaniste !!!
(et il faudrait un "s" à queue)

Bon, sinon, vous parlez tous dans le vide, vu que si notre ami attend effectivement que son iPad flanche pour le changer (ce dont je doute) ça peut avoir lieu dans tellement longtemps qu'il finira par prendre un mini rétina 250g parce qu'à ce moment ça existera, qu'on en sera au iPad 12 et que vous aurez l'air de dinosaures.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (20 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Oh mon Dieu !!!
> Un onaniste !!!
> (et il faudrait un "s" à queue)
> 
> Bon, sinon, vous parlez tous dans le vide, vu que si notre ami attend effectivement que son iPad flanche pour le changer (ce dont je doute) ça peut avoir lieu dans tellement longtemps qu'il finira par prendre un mini rétina 250g parce qu'à ce moment ça existera, qu'on en sera au iPad 12 et que vous aurez l'air de dinosaures.



Que je*
Et oui jatend que le mien ne fonctionne plus pour le changer (j'ai 15ans et j'ai pas les moyen financier pour le changer tous les ans)


----------



## ergu (20 Janvier 2013)

Dans ce cas, ta question n'a pas de sens, désolé - au rythme où les "nouveaux" iPad sortent, il y a fort à parier que les modèles seront différents quand le tien rendra l'âme.

Donc, _wait & see_


----------



## supreme51 (20 Janvier 2013)

Moi j avais l iPad mini et honnêtement je me suis racheté l'iPad 4, le manque de rétina ma gêné, mes yeux se fatigués plus vite, par contre niveau pratique le mini est bien mieux, mais j attend mars et le retour de l iPad mini rétina pour me le racheter


----------



## ergu (20 Janvier 2013)

supreme51 a dit:


> Moi j avais l iPad mini et honnêtement je me suis racheté l'iPad 4, le manque de rétina ma gêné, mes yeux se fatigués plus vite, par contre niveau pratique le mini est bien mieux, mais j attend mars et le retour de l iPad mini rétina pour me le racheter



Hé, hé, hé, bah c'est pas la crise pour tout le monde, on dirait...
Sinon, le iPad mini retina ne peut pas faire son "retour" vu qu'il n'est jamais parti (vu qu'il n'a jamais existé) - fin, je dis ça comme ça.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (20 Janvier 2013)

Et vous trouvez pas l'écran du mini un peu trop petit ?


----------



## Ealdu (21 Janvier 2013)

C'était effectivement ma crainte au départ. Mais franchement non.

C'est l'iPad idéal. Si tu le transportes souvent, si tu le consultes n'importe ou ... Alors regardes du côté du mini. 

Je m'aperçois qu'au final je l'utilise encore plus que mon grand iPad: Tv films livres internet prise de note..... Il me sert à tout 


J'apprécie son côté "utilitaire" et indispensable !


----------



## MiWii (21 Janvier 2013)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Et vous trouvez pas l'écran du mini un peu trop petit ?



Bah moi aussi c'etait ma crainte (avec le manque de retina), et au final, bah non !! 
Je travaille avec tous les jours (prise de note, lecture et anotation pdf etc...) et franchement ça ne me derange pas d'avoir un ecran plus petit, car malgré tout, il reste assez grand. 


Hier soir on s'est même regardé une série au lit sur le mini au lieu de prendre le mac ! Comme quoi !


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (21 Janvier 2013)

Car moi a coter je n'est pas d'ordinateur donc il fait un écran assez grand, je pense que je vais attendre que mon iPad actuelle rende l'âme et je prendrais l'iPad le plus grand a ce moment la, si apple fait un iPad 13 ou même 15 pouces ça serait l'idéal (en rétrécissent au maximum les bords). Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## MiWii (21 Janvier 2013)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Car moi a coter je n'est pas d'ordinateur donc il fait un écran assez grand, je pense que je vais attendre que mon iPad actuelle rende l'âme et je prendrais l'iPad le plus grand a ce moment la, si apple fait un iPad 13 ou même 15 pouces ça serait l'idéal (en rétrécissent au maximum les bords). Merci pour vos réponses



Bah je n'utilise plus d'ordi à coté depuis que j'ai l'iPad, que ce soit avec le "grand" ou le mini !


----------



## Dead head (21 Janvier 2013)

Dans ton répertoire, tu as des phrases qui ne commencent pas par _bah_ ?


----------



## will0ose (22 Janvier 2013)

J'ai changé mon iPad 1 pour un iPad 4 en décembre et je ne regrette vraiment pas. Moi non plus je n'utilise plus mon Mac depuis que j'ai l'iPad et le retina est vraiment un + . Après l'iPad mini va subir la mise à jour avec l'écran retina donc si tu veux le mini il fait peut être un peu attendre. L'iPad 4 tu est sur que pendant au moins 2 ans tu pourra avoir tout les nouveaux jeux très gourmands et les mises ios, alors que l'iPad mini à le même processeur que l'iPad 2 sa puissance est déjà obsolète .


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (22 Janvier 2013)

Donc jatenderai le prochaine "grand" iPad et j'aimerai qu'il y. Est une tablette 13 ou 15 pouces parceque je trouve l'iPad 2 un peu petit finalement


----------



## Williamwe (23 Janvier 2013)

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre la sortie du prochain iPad car le mini ne  poss&#232;de pas de r&#233;tinia ensuite si 16 Go suffit pour lancer Tes app il te suffira de supprimer des vid&#233;os comme tu le fais actuellement de plus tu peux utiliser des lecteurs vid&#233;o quelques VLC multim&#233;dia o&#249;  movie maker qui te permet tronc de stocker des vid&#233;os et de pouvoir les supprimer directement via l'app


----------

